# JSDF F-15 'Eagle' Special Colors



## ColesAircraft (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello!

I just completed this piece and I wanted to share. I've never done a modern jet before, but I've published 50 of these - signed and numbered.

Any suggestions?

- Ron Cole

ColesAircraft.com


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice.. the insignia looks a little small but you'd know better than I.

I like the shading.



.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 15, 2007)

That really is a cool picture. I'd still think it was real if you hadn't said anything.


----------



## DBII (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought that it was a photo. Great work.

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome


----------

